# Scudder's nail tore off:(



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Scudder can't get a break. I came home yesterday to my dog sitter mopping up blood. She suddenly noticed blood all over the place. She didn't know how it happened, but upon examining Scuds, I found his nail had completely ripped off right down the the nerves! The nail was all gone! He was holding his paw up.

Took him to the vet and he is wearing an e collar and on antibiotics. Has this happened to anyone else? Do you know what caused it?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh I don't have an idea but I hope he feels better soon and it heals nicely.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Frolic and Meg have both done that. The first time it happened we both almost paniced when we saw blood all over the place. The second time some years later, we knew what had happened. After the initial bleeding, they didn't seem to be bothered by it. The nails both grew back with no trouble, but they are both sensitive when trimming that particular nail.

I think they both got the nail caught in cracks on a sidewalk. We saw the evidence when Meg did it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Scuds! Give him a hug from Kodi and me!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That happened to my dog Lacey, the one who passed in November. It was terrifying for me when it happened. Not sure how. It took quite awhile, but it did grow back.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

OUCH! Poor Scudder, hope it heals just fine.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Scudder - sounds like that would really hurt! Did you ever find the nail? Mine have actually gotten theirs caught in the loop pile of a throw rug a few times so I got rid of the rug! Hope he can walk on it normally soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs to Scuds. My daughter's basset caught a nail in the holes of her trailer steps. Try to nail (no pun intended) it down where he could have caught it. Follow the blood. LOL> The nail must be there somewhere. Don't go out and buy booties now Linda. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha. Dave. No boots for my guys. Tried them and they didn't like them....LOL You know me too well

Tom, 
Scudder must be sensitive. He in limping and holding his paw in the air. I had to carry him on our hike today. Let me tell you, 16.5 lbs is not pleasant after 2 miles! The vet told me he couldn't lick it, that's why the e collar. I guess the antibiotics to fight infection. 
Kathie, I never found the nail because my dog sitter cleaned up all the blood. I couldn't track it. Tomorrow is cleaning day, so it might turn up.

I must tell you guys, these inflatable e collars are great. Scudder isn't even phased by it. He is not walking into walks like when he had to wear the hard plastic kind. He even managed to squeeze out the 5 x 7 dog door. It's like a soft pillow for his head. Here is the proof....


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..I feel for him. Hope he heals quickly!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

That happened to my friend's hav. She was scratching and got the nail stuck in a mat. She pulled to get it out but that just tore the nail off 
Get well soon Scudder!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww poor scudder. Feel better soon, and be sure to milk this for all the attention you can.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

OMGOSH that sounds painful and the blood would have totally freaked me out.....glad it was nothing really serious and will heal on it's own.....I am surpirsed one of mine have NOT done it since weird things seem to happen to them lol..........wow the inflatable collar looks like a GREAT idea...where did you get it????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. He must be all tuckered out from his ordeal. Give him an extra hug from me.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I had a Shih Tzu that caught his nail in a wool carpet loop, the vet ended up removing part of the toe due to infection, it sounds horrible but the Vet said it is common most times it is just the nail and it grows back but sometimes the dog licks and chews it so much it gets infected. I took it way harder then him, it healed in a week!!!! Hope your boy heals quickly and forgets it ever happened.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read about Scudder. Poor guy. :hug:

When Quincy was a pup he got his dew claw stuck in an outdoor lawn chair and was hanging by it.

Needless to say....I had the dew claws removed.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Paw Scudder!No really,poor little[or not so little]fellow,hope he is soon back on his feet and feeling fine.:crutch:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder appreciates everyones concern. He still can't walk on it too much or it aggravates it. 

I got the inflatable e collar at a Cutters Mill Pet Store. I saw them cheaper online. With 3 dogs, I'm sure this will come in handy in the future


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Linda, that sounds so painful. Just cutting a toenail a bit short seems to release a lot of blood - can't imagine (and don't want to, really) ripping off the whole thing. Hope Scudder heals quickly!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder went back to the vet today. He seemed worse. He was limping and not wanting to walk. They wrapped him up and said with a smile, he is not the bravest boy. They gave him an extra large wrap to justify the pain he is feeling! I won't deny, I do baby him and he is a mamas boy!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh the poor little munchkin! Those sad puppy eyes.... I hope Scudder feels a little better with the extra padding. 

The dog we had before Jack succeeded ripping off two nails in the course of his life. The first was a dew claw which he tore trying to climb a tree after a squirrel. The second was on a front paw which he caught in a gap of the decking. Tore it right off and kept going to chase yet another evil squirrel off the property. sigh... He was a trial at times.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The photos of Scudder are so pitiful......the poor boy. He needs alittle "extra" love from mom.:kiss:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Those pictures are pathetic. Poor baby. Give him a kiss from his aunt karen. Tell him he is a wuss, but we love him anyway. His buddy Brady would limp for months if it were him!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I think he is playing the pity card. Every time I look over at him, he lies down and gives me that pathetic look. When I turn my head he is instantly up on the couch or in another spot I'm like, hey how did you get there!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Scuds feels better, he looks comfy at least.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Just saw this post, know it had to hurt a whole lot. I think I'd play it up too if it were me. I loved the pic with the "sad look" in his eyes. He's a cutie


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh what a pathetic looking little sweetie pie!! LOL I would baby him too!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor boy, look at those eyes.


----------

